# CNC chess set



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Decided I wanted to make a simple chess set. Not stylized like so many of the 'modern' chess designs, I wanted something you didn't need a manual to tell what the different pieces were. And ran across this, it's somewhere on pininterest, and I don't know if they have info on making one or not. But, when I saw it, for the first time I almost wanted a CNC router. Almost. This would be a fantastic Toys For Tots gift. This should be perfect for a CNC router.
And I've already figure out how to make a set without CNC. Hehehehe


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I like it , this is a very unique idea . A cnc would certainly make it easier


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Given the burnt edges, it looks like that chess set was cut with a Laser (still a CNC), not a CNC router. Easily adapted to a scroll saw, and maybe stack sawn for efficiency.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

BalloonEngineer said:


> Easily adapted to a scroll saw, and maybe stack sawn for efficiency.


Yeah, you could do it with a srollsaw, that never occurred to me. That'd be the easy way tho. Hehe I figure it would be a lot more fun ( and a whole LOT more time consuming) to make a plane(s), grand the blade(s) to shape, and do one side of your stock at a time, something along the lines of the old time molding planes. That or grind shaper blades to shape, and do both sides of each piece that way. It'd only be five separate blades, not counting the one you would screw up and have to start over. But think how much fun it would be. Hehehe I could do it, really don't plan on it, take too long. I've got another design I may do, much simpler, and a whole lot faster. Durn, I just thought of a way for shaping blades a lot faster, drat, I may just give it a shot later after all.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

BalloonEngineer said:


> Given the burnt edges, it looks like that chess set was cut with a Laser (still a CNC), not a CNC router. .


Good eye , I think you called it . Lasers have there place , but not so sure about it in this instance


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Checkmate by the way.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

As you can guess from my username, I really like this idea. When my son was in high school, he taught chess at a couple of local elementary schools, and something like this on a larger scale would have been useful to demonstrate moves and principles. Plus, it just looks cool.


----------



## Dalton cnc (Sep 27, 2017)

yeah that is made with a cnc laser cutter you would be hard pressed to achieve that fine detail in that thin plywood on the cnc router it would take alot of work and you would have to change the design a little bit cool idea though


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Got Chess?


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

At my craft fairs, my # 1 request is for ... chess boards.

I make them, but never have enough. When I do have them, I'm inevitably asked if I have chess pieces. Sometimes, there's just no way to get ahead.

Right now, I have 10 chess boards in production ... on hold, as I digest having a CNC in my shop. It's here! And if I ever find a way to CNC 3D chess pieces, I will be there in a hot minute!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

When does the dust start, Henry??


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Henry if you are using Vectric Cut 2d, VCarve or Aspire you can use the 2 sided carving feature to do the chess pieces if you do your design file correctly.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

rrrun said:


> At my craft fairs, my # 1 request is for ... chess boards.
> 
> I make them, but never have enough. When I do have them, I'm inevitably asked if I have chess pieces. Sometimes, there's just no way to get ahead.
> 
> Right now, I have 10 chess boards in production ... on hold, as I digest having a CNC in my shop. It's here! And if I ever find a way to CNC 3D chess pieces, I will be there in a hot minute!


I've helped a few of my students make 3D chess pieces using the CNC. They generate the models, then we split the models in half vertically so we can cut each piece as two halves which are glued together after the CNC is done.

4D


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

OK, found this one in the same search. Not as portable, but would make nice, usable, wall art. I love google.
:grin:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll toss in two or three simple chessboards I found too. I REALLY love google. :x
I love chess too.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

JOAT said:


> OK, found this one in the same search. Not as portable, but would make nice, usable, wall art. I love google.
> :grin:


That would have been perfect for my son's classes.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

4DThinker said:


> I've helped a few of my students make 3D chess pieces using the CNC. They generate the models, then we split the models in half vertically so we can cut each piece as two halves which are glued together after the CNC is done.
> 
> 4D


Excellent idea, 4D! I've been wondering how they could be done on a cnc. I'd thought of using a 4th axis turning, but I like this even better (cheaper, too). Thanks.


----------

